# Newbie, 40, tried 3 natural attempts: when to go for IVF?



## Adream (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I'm a newbie and spent the whole day trawling.  Gosh I'm just amazed at the resilience of the women here. I've been feeling so alone and worried ... thank goodness for this place. There is so much information I'm quite overwhelmed.  

I hope it's ok to ask some questions - though I know that this information will be somewhere on the boards. 

I've had three attempts at home, but no pregnancy (feels strange saying that, considering some other ladies' histories).  Last year I had a scan and FSH test (think the FSH was about 7) - all good.

I want to start DHEA asap- does anyone have an opinion on Micronized DHEA?  I see my GP tomorrow to ask for a test for DHEA and testosterone - hopefully he will do it.  Otherwise does anyone recommend a private doctor who will test?
Should I go for IVF right now and not waste any more time? If I choose Penny at Serum, how many times will I have to go out  say for one cycle, how many times will my partner have to be there, how many days off work at a time.  I read somewhere that it's stressful because you have to book flights and accom at short notice - how short notice and is there any way to avoid that ... I'm a stresshead? I know it sounds so naive saying all this but I just don't' know how IVF works and am trying to learn at speed.
Do you know if Penny encourages DHEA?  I can't find any live birth results for the 40-43 age bracket for Serum. 
Sorry to ask so many questions all at once. I would really welcome any advice. 

all the best to everyone here 

x


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi there!  I know we have 'spoken' a few times already on different threads but just wanted to check whether you had the answers to some of the questions you have. i think the spreadsheet I sent you will have some stuff on it about serum but probably not that much your best bet if you still have questions might be to email Peny if you havent already and have a phone conversation with her she is very approachable. i dont think she ever gave me any percentage success rates though alot of the clinics wont they just provide the general statistics. The reason we ultimatley opted for CFA Italy was the ease of it as the majority of the treatment is carried out in London with only about 5 days required in Naples. We too were worried about timing because frankly my cycle is very light and erratic lately and therefore a bit difficult to pin down! And of course time off work. With CFA we felt we had a bit more control over things.  
With the DHEA I am interested in what your GP said about this my GP was fairly anti as he said there can be many associated side effects like heightened cancer risks, acne and facial hair (!) but it could be that the microcrystallised one is different and safer. Have you tried the royal jelly/propolis/pollen route?  i have read alot of positive things about its impact on egg health both on this forum and in general. I am taking it currently and if nothing else noticed an improvement in my energy levels. 
Good luck with everything and keep us up to date on what you decide and how things go!


----------



## Adream (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Lulu-belle, 

thanks for the spreadsheet.  I will definitely contact Penny and look into CHR as well.  It's really the start of the journey for me with a steep learning curve.  Is this your first time going for treatment?
You seem so positive anyway and I think that will stand you in good stead 
Re DHEA - I'be been told the micronized one is easier on the liver and it's absorbed in the gut, not the stomach, delivering more of it's 'stuff' to body.  Re the side effects you mention, I understand that can happen if you take too much - or if it's not suitable for you - it's not suitable for everyone.  A friend is taking it, has been for a few months, was taking 75mg a day, but got the spots you mention and her menstruation has slowed to just a few days and very light, so she's lowered the dose dramaticaly.  Finding an experienced doctor who knows had to interpret the blood results is vital I think .. and I don't know how to find one.  Yet the Centre for Human Reproduction in New York is raving about it and it's effect on women of 40 and over ... on quality of eggs in a percentage of their 'older' clients (and I wonder if it's also effecting the endometrium
x


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for that I will look into DHEA again - my other half was a bit worried (but he is a worrier by nature!) by all the side effects but you have given me some proper leads to do some research with. After all whats a few spots and a little facial hair in the grand scheme of things!


----------

